# Eyelash Curlers Damage?



## Piper212 (Dec 18, 2011)

A make up artist recently told me to stop using eye lash curlers because with regular use, they damage your lashes. Has anyone heard this before?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 18, 2011)

If you don't use it properly, of course it will.  It pulls at the hairs and some come off with the curler.


----------



## chic_chica (Dec 18, 2011)

I also believe that you shouldn't use it too regularly. I guess its just like blow drying/curling/straightening your hair on your head. Atleast you can put heat protectant on your hair...but you can't really do that with your eyelashes.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Dec 18, 2011)

If you pull at the roots of any hair repeatedly you risk damaging the follicle and getting traction alopecia. Repeatedly styling your hair the same way risks breakage - head hair or eyelashes. Instead of curling apply mascara then when it is partly dry gently press your upper lashes towards your eyelid for a few seconds. I found this works better for opening up the eye than curlers, as I always seemed to lose the curl as soon as my lashes got damp with mascara.


----------



## sara145wilson (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, I also heard that using eyelash enhancer regularly damages the lashes and due to that lashes falls out.So i also suggest you don't use regularly such products.


----------



## satojoko (Dec 19, 2011)

I personally have no eye lashes coming out when I curl my them. I warm the silicone pads on mine with a hair dryer and then curl immediately before it cools too much. Before, not after applying mascara. This makes the curl more pronounced and it holds all day. Normally my lashes wouldn't hold a curl at all before I started doing that. I picked up a cheap $7-8 Tweezerman plastic curler with silicone pads from my local drug store and absolutely love it. If you get the curler too close to the lashline it will pull them, so just move it a tiny bit further away til you feel no pull. Like I said, I haven't lost an eyelash from curling since I bought that particular curler and it works great. If you're doing it after applying mascara, yes, you will no doubt lose some lashes in the process. I used to do that out of desperation to get mine to hold a curl. Thankfully that's no longer necessary with this type of curler.


----------



## khoobsurati (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes Dear ......Eye curlers could damage your eyelashes in case you apply mascara before using eye curlers because the maskara may stick with the curler. Be careful you may also pull out your eyelashes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elfuser4ever (Mar 2, 2012)

The lash loss I've experienced is not from lashes being pulled out but from breakage, and it always happens in the center, never on the sides.  Anyone else experience this?  I really need to curl mine because they are so straight but once they break, i quit using it and let them grow back out.  That usually takes about a month.  Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elfuser4ever* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The lash loss I've experienced is not from lashes being pulled out but from breakage, and it always happens in the center, never on the sides.  Anyone else experience this?  I really need to curl mine because they are so straight but once they break, i quit using it and let them grow back out.  That usually takes about a month.  Any suggestions are appreciated.



What curler are you using?  I'm not sure what's causing your breakage, but the curler itself might be the problem.


----------



## CoverGirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmm, my Shu doesn't seem to be a problem. Make sure you use an eyelash curler that suits your eyes.


----------



## Lashbloom (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, curling your lashes can cause breakage and lash loss. I see it constantly with clients who use eyelash curlers. Instead maybe try getting a lash perm. They will not be as hard on your lashes and also are a more desirable look... Think a "C" curl instead of an "L" curl that your eyelash curler causes. *Eyelash perms last 4-6wks


----------



## wendycopper (Mar 14, 2012)

not surely. if you don't handle well, it do harms to eyelashes. however, if you pay attention to protect your eyelashes when you curl them, little harm will be done. so it depends on how we deal with the matter.


----------

